# Michigan Sportsman "Fly Auction"



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Pending a blessing from Steve: * 

Lets have an auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

No-one is expected to tie a single fly, but rather, pledge a dozen flys from your flybox. At the kickoff date, the bidding will start, and at closing, the winner will take all! 

Here's your chance to do a genuine feel good thing as well as fatten your arsenal of quality flys by a substantial magnitude for what would ammount to peanuts! 

I'd like to see a commitment of 12 flys from everyone. I will be the Auctionmeister in this endevour, and in that vein, all flys will be shipped to me prior to the start of the auction. I will clean, package and ship the flys to the winner of the auction. 

It goes without saying however: Proceeds from this auction go directly to Michigan Sportsman.com. Please don't pledge unless you are willing to follow through on your commitment. Lets make this a successful auction! 

Respond by saying: 

I'll pledge 12! 



Toddfather/Dr/Doc


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I just got a Private Message from Steve giving his blessings on the fly Auction! 

Just Say I"ll pledge 12. If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning 300 flys to the highest bidder



1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)




Toddfather/Dr/Doc


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Only if you tell me why they call you Doc or DR, Are you a love doctor?


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Lunker,

Beats the hell out of me but it all started in the following thread: as http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42680&highlight=doc+brown


a result of a post from "Toddson". 


Regarding the Love Doctor? Only in my mind! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction*  


*Flys contributed:* *24:* 

If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning 300 flys to the highest bidder




1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Sounds like a Worthy cause (You can count me in.)

I think everyone that reads this form Regularly needs to help on this one.

Thnaks 
OSD.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll pledge 12


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction *  


*Flys contributed: 48: *


If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning 300 flys to the highest bidder




1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 Assorted
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

Put me in the short bus crowd.

If all you want is 12 flies that I tied to auction off for this site Im for it.

Ill send 12 flies for this site, give me an address to send them to.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm in where do isend them


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction *  

..........................................................*Flys contributed: 84: * 

Now we're cooking! This is a good chance to clean out your fly box a little, do something for a good cause, and possibly make a significant contribution to your personal fly box if you are fortunate enough to win the auction! Thanks for your support! Be proud that you are part of what makes this site all that it is! 


If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning our target of 300 flys to the highest bidder




1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 12 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


__________________


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I'll pledge 12 good cause and easy


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Lets keep it going guys! 




Attention! There's going to be trouble right here in River City if I don't see a pledge from Toddson! 


Hey Lunker! Clean out your mailbox! 





Toddfather


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It's a small part to do for Steve and this board!

1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 12 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster1 pledges 12 assorted
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

barring a due date within 2 weeks you can put me down for twelve.

Jason


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Somehow I knew I'd hear from you Jackster! Thanks for the support! 


J_blocker: I don't know man! I'd like to have all the flys in within two weeks so the auction can start! Simple task to select 12 from your fly box ( no tying needed ). Simply drop them in a double envelope and drop them in the mail for under 50 cents postage! I'll clean and steam all the submitted flys before shipping to the winner! Let me know definitivly if you choose to be in or out! Either way, thanks for the consideration! Let us know! 



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Fly Auction  



*..........................................................Flys contributed: 96:* 


Now we're cooking! This is a good chance to clean out your fly box a little, do something for a good cause, and possibly make a significant contribution to your personal fly box if you are fortunate enough to win the auction! Thanks for your support! Be proud that you are part of what makes this site all that it is! 


If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning our target of 300 flys to the highest bidder




1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 12 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Doc.
PM me your address and I will get them flies right out Monday.
Great Idea.





Thanks
OSD.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

i'm in. 

J


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hot damm! You da man Blocker! 









Toddfather


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

TODD, I will see what I have and get back to you. What is the cutoff date? My things are all packed in boxes as I am moving into my new house very shortly so may not be able to put my hands on them for a week or more. I will be in touch! Oh, very cool idea!!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

No problem on 12 flies. Do you need 1 style more than the other? Such as nymphs,drys, wets, or streamers? It would be nice to have a assorted collection of all types of flys and not all we'll say dry flies. A beggining flyfisher would surely have all the bases covered!!!

please send address


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hunter333, I'd like to see this auction not drag on and on, so it will be realitivelyl quick! Personally, I'd like to see everyone have their flys shipped By Dec 1st so we can kick off the auction the first week of December! If you could locate your flys, I can't imagine it taking much more than a few minutes to select 12 flys. Everyone can drop their flys in a double envelope and ship them for about 50 cents. I'll clean and steam to the freshen the flys before shipping to the winner! Keep us posted! We'd love to have you on board. 



Riverboy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Well I can't say I wouldn't be disappointed if we didn't hear from you on this auction! Somehow I knew you'd be there in support! Nope! Any style, any color, any pattern, any size, so mix it up! I"m sure it's going to be a fine collection of flys in that regard. The choice of what to send is up to you! Someone's gonna be very happy! Thanks for the support! Check your mailbox for a shipping address! Thanks again! 




Toddfather



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 180 *  


Now we're cooking! If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning our target of 300 flys to the highest bidder

Don't wait for the auction date guys, the actual auction date will be posted shortly! You need to send your flys Now!


1) Toddfather Pledges 12 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly (uncounted)!
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 12 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras (uncounted)
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm in for 12, just pm your address and they be out tomorrow.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

The Todder stokes up the coals with a pledge of 12! Outstanding! Hey! Catchy name ya got there! Thanks for the contribution! Check your mailbox for a shipping address! We're on the roll now, makes me wonder if the goal should have been 500 Flys! Sheesh! 






Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 240 *  


Now we're cooking! If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning our target of 300 flys to the highest bidder

Don't wait for the auction date guys, the actual auction date will be posted shortly! You need to send your flys Now!


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly (uncounted)!
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras (uncounted)
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

toddfather 

Wasn't sure just what to send so ended up mailing you 3 dozen this morning.

Hope they will do!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Capt. Lucky! I think you should be put up as " Member of the Year" ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Very generous donation! 

Maybe we should set Steve to work on Auction software for the site, we may be on to something here! 


If you don't object, would you mind if I took the extra two dozen flys that you contributed plus and additional 2 dozen that I will donate, and have a couple consolation prizes to help generate interest? Actually I'd like to make as many winners as is reasonably possible, and still have a first place winner with a reward that is substantial. lets say something like this: 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free

Let me know! 



Toddfather/Dr/Doc


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Count me in for a dozen.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the pledge Lance, That put us over the 250 mark for fly's to be auctioned! Check your PM's for shipping address







Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 252 *  


Now we're cooking! If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning our target of 300 flys to the highest bidder

Don't wait for the auction date guys, the actual auction date will be posted shortly! You need to send your flys Now!


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly (uncounted)!
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras (uncounted)
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Count me in! Being a new member its the least I can do!  

TODDFATHER please pm me where to send the flys!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Great idea Todd. I'm deffinately in. I'll try to get them out this week. 

Al

P.S.: The feathers will be on the way very soon as well. I'm still out of town.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Twohand, I see you are realitivly new to the site! Welcome Aboard! Thank You also for your pledge! Not much you can't learn from this site regarding fly tying, and fly fishing. There's an unbelievable wealth of knowledge and sharing here! If you're unclear on something, just ask. If you have something of interest, share it! 




And then comes the great "Salmonator" ! How'd I know you'd not be able to resist this ? Thanks for the pledge Al, and all your past contributions to the site, it's greatly appreciated. I realize you're currently out of town, but please get your fly's in as soon as you can, I'd like to kick off the auction quickly! Thanks again! 


There's still a few more of our MS Heavyweight fly tyers/fly fishermen out there that we havent heard from. It would really be sweet to entice them into a contribution! An auction of 300 Flys. Where else but here could something like this even happen! 



Check your mailbox for shipping address! 




Toddfather/Dr/Doc


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 276*  

Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

No-one is expected to tie a single fly, but rather, pledge a dozen flys from your flybox. At the kickoff date, the bidding will start, and at closing, the winner will take all! The prizes will be as follows: 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free

Here's your chance to do a genuine feel good thing as well as fatten your arsenal of quality flys by a substantial magnitude for what would ammount to peanuts! 

I'd like to see a commitment of 12 flys from everyone. I will be the Auctionmeister in this endevour, and in that vein, all flys will be shipped to me prior to the start of the auction. I will clean, package and ship the flys to the winner of the auction. 

It goes without saying however: Proceeds from this auction go directly to Michigan Sportsman.com. Please don't pledge unless you are willing to follow through on your commitment. Lets make this a successful auction! 

Respond by saying: I'll pledge 12! 

Now we're cooking! If we can fill this roster, we'll be auctioning our target of 300 flys to the highest bidder

Don't wait for the auction date guys, the actual auction date will be posted shortly! You need to send your flys Now!


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted
3) OSD Pledges 12 assorted
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly (uncounted)!
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras (uncounted)
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Two sets of flys came in the mail today, as follows: 


Wickedcarpenter flys: 13 assorted nymphs, and they are beaut's! Fine steelhead meat to my eye! I'll bet them babies were hard to part with! 


Capt._Lucky: 36 Assorted nymphs, Wets, Drys, Spiders,Beadheads etc! Nice collection that will target just about everything! 


This has the makings of a nice auction! 


Thanks for the fast response! 


Toddfather


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey toddfather 

Shoot me your address!!!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

RIVERBOY! Check your mailbox! 






Toddfather


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Where the heck is Shoeman and Northern Outdoorsman and the rest of you folks?
Ante up folks!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*LUNKER* ,

Sorry Josh, I acknowledged recieving them but failed to post them on the roster! 

*Lunker Has Arrived! * 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 300 *  

Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free

*AUCTION DATE: Tentively: DEC 12 through DEC 14 *  



1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly (uncounted)!
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted 
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted
22)
23)
24)
25)

.............................We need 4 more pledges!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Flys are comming in now! Today's arrivals are as follows


*Foxy Carp* ...........Sends an assortment that is well rounded: Wets,Drys, Nymphs, etc! Nice selecton! 

*Jackster1* ...........Donates a well rounded assortment also. There's a couple unique flys in this assortment that are sure to please. Thanks Jack

*jfink*...................Pledges and delivers the kitchen sink. We have a little bit of everything in this package, all nicely tied and will round out anyone's flybox! 



*Keep em comming everyone! If all the flys get in on time we'll get the auction started as planned the 2nd week of December! * 





Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 300 *  

Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free


*AUCTION DATE: Tentively: DEC 12 through DEC 14 *  


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly (uncounted)!
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted
22)
23)
24)
25)

.............................We need 4 more pledges!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Party on ! Thanks that had me sweating a little.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Gentle Reminder!*  


Congrats everyone! There have been no pledge retractions or failed commitments thus far which is always a danger in swaps, auctions etc. The flys are comming in daily, and we will likely meet our deadline for receiving flys. With that said, it still looks like the auction will take place the 2nd week of December. 

If you do not have your flys mailed, please do so quickly! There's still PLENTY of time left, but why wait for the last moments. The sooner we get them in the sooner we can get on with the Auction! 

We could still use 4 more pledges to reach our goal of 300 flys to auction, and still have flys to give away as consolation prizes! I'm calling on everyone to encourage participation from fellow sportsmen! Lets see if we can get the last 4 pledges needed, get all the flys shipped, kick this auction off, and conclude it with total success! 


Toddfather


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey Todd what the hell.I am in with some kind of donation of flies.LOL tis the season.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Foesterhunter* ,,,,,

Naw Kevin, I"m just having a fly auction! Similar to a fly swap in that it is entirely voluntary! Seems like a good chance for everyone to clear out their fly box of *new or used* flys by contributing them for an auction. Proceeds from the auction go to this website. I can put you on the list of people pledging flys but would never do that without your ok. 

Nice hearing from ya! 




Toddfather


----------



## reelcatchy (Jun 5, 2003)

On their way....


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

todd put my name down.


P.S. check your ims later


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

I sent the pill bottle so they would not get crushed.

I used a Sharpie to write your address and the return address on the box. Was the return address covered or wiped off?

I sent you an email also just to make sure you know.

Learned another lesson today, label everything. I have to do that in the lab and at home.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Foesterhunter* 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Ok Kevin! consider yourself on board for a pledge of 12! No need to tie anything, just pick them out of your flybox, it's as simple as that! Thanks for your help!


*Labrat* 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,That's a load off my mind! I wanted to give credit for the pledge but couldn't say with any degree of sureness if they were yours! Glad you laid claim to them, It was really bothering me! *Labrat's flys are received!* Thanks for the pledge



*Note: * Only two more pledges and we'll make our goal to auction 300 flys! Come on guys! Help us make a success story!



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 312*  

Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free

*Auction Date: Dec 12 thru Dec 14*  


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly...................Received
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted
22) Foesterhunter Pledges 12 assorted
23)
24)
25)

.............................We need 3 more pledges!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*beaglernr* has contacted me via Private Message indicating that he will make a pledge for the auction! With Dave's pledge, and an additional dozen pledged by Toddson, we have one taker to reach our goal of 300 flys. Actualy fly count should end up being 348, and the extra flys will be enough to take care of consolation prizes! 

I'd like to extend a personal "Thanks" to all those whom have contributed to this auction effort! The details of the auction will follow shortly, but in the immediate moment, we all need to get our flys shipped! 




*Plenty of time left to ship your flys, but get em in now to avoid being pressed at the last minute!* 



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 336 *  

Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free

*Auction Date: Dec 12 thru Dec 14 *  


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly...................Received
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 12 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 12 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted
22) Foesterhunter Pledges 12 assorted
23) Beaglernr Pledges 12 assorted
24) Toddson Pledges Additional 12 assorted
25)

.............................We need 1 more pledge to achieve our goal!


__________________


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

toddfather if you dont get the last pledg you need i'll send you a doz more to get it going i'll make it pike flys there very big and should go over allright


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

i sent 2 dozen, should be there soon 

Jason


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*GunnerDonn* 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,From time to time one comes across something that just puts a smile on your face, and receiving your flys today did just that! Remarkably well tied, and in a class of their own! Donn, If you did the tying on these babies: *Salute!* Unless I hear an objection from you, I'd like to segregate these flys from the swap, and use them as a fitting 2nd place consolation prize. 

*Hey Guys!* ,,,,,Aparently GunnerDonn is an Orvis endorsed guide. If he guides as well as he ties, we might be on to something.

*J_Blocker* ,,,,,,,,, J, Thanks for the generous offer of an additional dozen flys. I think there's enough time to hold out for a final pledge or two. Doing that will increase the ammount of consolation prizes that we can offer without sacrificing our goal of 300 flys to auction. Fear not! 300 fly's are guaranteed at this point, and the next day or two should underwrite a guarantee of additional consolation prizes. 


*Capt Lucky* 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Thanks but you've done enough already with your generous pledge. Not to worry, as mentioned to J_Blocker, from here forward, my concern is only consolation prizes, and of course getting all the fly's collected! 

Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 336
......................................................Fly's received: 228
*  

Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free

*Auction Date: Dec 12 thru Dec 14 *  


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly...................Received
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 24 assorted
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 24 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted..............................Received
22) Foesterhunter Pledges 12 assorted
23) Beaglernr Pledges 12 assorted
24) 
25)

.............................We need 2 more pledge to achieve our goal!


Toddfather


----------



## Toddson (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey gang. I stayed at Toddfather's house last night and got a chance to see all the submissions that have arrived so far. Quite a excellent mix. A lot of good stuff there that covers every style of FF. I'd like to bid on it and win it for myself but I'm worried about an appearance of collusion here. Actually if anyone is getting someone into the sport this would make an excellent starter set for a fly vest. 

One interesting note. Alot of people seemed to have thrown in an Adams or Adams variant into their submssion. Just goes to show the popularity of the fly.

Toddson


----------



## GunnerDonn (Oct 27, 2003)

Todd,

Thanks for the flowers, guess you just take for granted your own ties after a number of years. Being that you initally pledged 2 dozen flies for second place, I'd be glad to drop you another bakers dozen in the mail to make up the difference. Will just send another mix if that's ok. 

Donn


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Gunner* 
........................ Decide for yourself on sending an additional dozen for use as a consolation prize. With that said, I won't twist your arm on the matter. To be sure, they would be a fine prize and indeed appreciated. No worries, if you should choose not, we'll keep the same heading as before! Thanks for your generous support Donn! Glad you liked the flowers! 




*Come on people! * , We need 25 pledges of 12 flys each, but still need 2 more pledges for a total success story! All the Flys in excess of 300 are just frosting on the cake for consolation prizes. We're going to have lots of winners in this auction. 



*Lets get em shipped! * 



TODDFATHER


----------



## GunnerDonn (Oct 27, 2003)

Todd,

Sending two more lots of 13 out to you today. The one lot with the Orvis soft case is for your second place prize and the other dozen you can keep for yourself for all the fine work you have done for all of us or add them to the amount you need to complete the auction. My pleasure.

Gunner


----------



## GunnerDonn (Oct 27, 2003)

They're posted! You should get them in a couple of days. Gunner


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Gunner! ,,,,,,,,,* Thanks for your generosity! If it's true that you reap what you sow, maybe your reward will be on the end of 9x tippet, or better yet as a member of the 24/24 club! 


*J_Blocker* ,,,,,,,,,,,J's fly's have arrived! 2 dozen at that! Nicely tied, and a well rounded mixture fitting of anyone's flybox! The extra dozen was a welcome surprise that moves us closer to success in this endevor! Thanks J, Much appreciated

*Dann09* ,,,,,,,,,,,,Dan, Dan, Steelhead Man should be your name! Dan's fly's arrived and are a fine steelhead collection of uniquely tied Estaz egg flys and Streamers! Nice Job!, and, Thank You for your participation! 



*Pledging and not shipping is not a good thing! Get your fly's in the mail Guys! 2 more pledges are needed, Any takers? * 



TODDFATHER


----------



## GunnerDonn (Oct 27, 2003)

Todd, Fished the San Juan river in northern New Mexico many times and the 24/24 is pretty common. That is a tail water fishery and about 90% of the aquatic insects are midges and they hatch out just about every day of the year; even in snow storms.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

glad they made it, would've sent some dries if i tied many, but don't fish em to often in ohio. The ones i've tied don't stay dry long!



Jason


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 336* 
*......................................................Fly's received: 264*  


Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free

*Auction Date: Dec 12 thru Dec 14 *  


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly...................Received
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 24 assorted.....................................Received
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted
13) Toddson Pledges 24 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted..............................Received
22) Foesterhunter Pledges 12 assorted
23) Beaglernr Pledges 12 assorted
24) 
25)

.............................We need 2 more pledge to achieve our goal!




TODDFATHER


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Then comes reelcatchy!* .........Just arrived! Hoo boy! are these nice Spring Wigglers! These will bring out the steelheader in anyone! Nice selection of wigglers, and a few other patterns as well! Nice job! Thanks for the pledge! Good luck bidding! 



*2 more pledges needed, and one week to get them in! Where are all the trout bums when you need em!* 






Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 336 
......................................................Fly's received: 276 


Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free

Auction Date: Dec 12 thru Dec 14 


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly...................Received
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 24 assorted.....................................Received
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted.................................Received
13) Toddson Pledges 24 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 12 assorted..............................Received
22) Foesterhunter Pledges 12 assorted
23) Beaglernr Pledges 12 assorted
24) 
25)

.............................We need 2 more pledge to achieve our goal!




TODDFATHER


__________________


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*FLY'S RECIEVED TODAY!*  




*GunnerDonn* ......................Additional fly's pledged by Donn came today. Included with fly's was an Orvis softshell fly case. Donn donated the fly's, and case with the expressed permission to use them as a 2nd place consolation prize! This package is sweet! Thanks Donn! Let me know how I can return the kindness. 


*Riverboy* ...............Incomming flys from river boy were a generous dozen indeed! Wets, and dry's all nicely tied and fitting of anyone's flybox! Thanks for your support Scott!


*Lance Kekel* ...........Member name please! (fishnlk?) Lance too sends a generous dozen of mixed flys. Wet,dry,nymph,streamer, etc. Well tied, and sized small to large! A good mix of flys! Thanks Lance! 




*If you pledged flys for the auction guys, Send them in now! We're getting close to the wire and it would be nice to conclude this auction without failed comittments! * 




Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Fly Auction .................................Fly's contributed: 336 
......................................................Fly's received: 336


Lets Have an Auction! 

I'd like to call on the members to go to your flyboxs and select 12 flys to submit, new or used, but nonetheless fishable, and of reasonable quality and integrity. I'm asking you to pledge these flys for auction. The choice of what you pledge can be a mix, any size, any color, any pattern: Wets, drys, nymphs, streamers etc. 

Auction winner=300 Flys: proceeds donated to MS Site
Second highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
3rd highest bidder= 2 dozen flys consolation prize: Free
4th Highest bidder=1 each: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and Thread furled leaders. Kevlar and Flurocarbon=Steelhead. Thread=Trout: Free


1) Toddfather Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
2) Lunker Pledges 12 assorted.........................................Received
3) OSD Pledges 12 Assorted............................................Received
4) Dann09 Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
5) Labrat Pledges 12 assorted + one ugly fly...................Received
6) Capt. Lucky Pledges 36 assorted.................................Received
7) Jfink Pledges 12 assorted.............................................Received
8) Jackster Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
9) J_blocker Pledges 24 assorted.....................................Received
10) wickedcarpenter Pledges 12 assorted+ extras..........Received
11) Jnpcook Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
12) Reelcatchy Pledges 12 assorted.................................Received
13) Toddson Pledges 24 assorted....................................Received
14) Burksee Pledges 12 assorted.....................................Received
15) Riverboy Pledges 12 assorted....................................Received
16) Todder Pledges 12 assorted.......................................Received
17) Fishinlk Pledges 12 assorted......................................Received
18) Twohand Pledges 12 assorted
19) Slamonator Pledges 12 assorted
20) Foxy Carp Pledges 12 assorted..................................Received
21) GunnerDonn Pledges 24 assorted..............................Received
22) Foesterhunter Pledges 12 assorted
23) Beaglernr Pledges 12 assorted
24) 
25)

.............................We need 2 more pledge to achieve our goal! Theres still time to make a pledge if you ship them quick! 




*Auction Date: Dec 12 thru Dec 14.....Get em mailed! * 


Toddfather


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Sorry for the hold up.......had a death in the family But they are on their way now. 
twohand


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Twohand, Not a problem on the flys. Deepest sympathy to you and your family. 



Todd


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Checked with the post office today and they should be to you on the 12th


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Final Call ! * 


Ok Guys! Ship your fly's and let me know they are on their way. I'd like to get a final tally, and get the auction underway. Hopefully we won't have too many failed comittments. 


Auction Date Dec, 12th thru Dec. 14th...........Final auction details and rules to post soon! 

*Oops! Math error!............ 312 flys received!........... Sorry, I'm an engineer! * 


TODDFATHER


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Today wraps up my pestering everyone! The total of fly's received comes to 312 fly's give or take a few. I fully expect a dozen or two to come in between now and the conclusion of this auction. With that said, if they do in fact arrive, the prize will only get bigger however: now we have to finalize the count, prizes, and rules 

I feel strongly about giving away as many consolation prizes as possible so I'm backing out 48 fly's to be given as consolation to those whom have bid on, but have not won the grand prize. 

I'd like to thank each and every one of you for your generous donations. I never intended for this auction to generate a ton of money but rather, some monies for the site, lots of comradrie, and a little fun without hurting anyones pocketbook. Hopefully the "well heeled" members will keep things in perspective and not bid anything that is not easily trumped within perspective. Please go slow with the bidding fella's, the auction will be open officially Friday Dec. 12, and will end Dec. 14 so there's plenty of time to have fun with it! 

I'm taking myself out of the bidding because it wouldn't be fair. After all, I've seen the flys! The whole collection is quite nice and would be a treasure to own. 

My apologies for making changes mid stream but I'm invoking my judgement regarding a best fit scenerio for this endevour. 


Who can bid?...........................all MS members
Bidding will begin promptly Friday morning Dec. 12, and end at Midnight Dec.14. Good Luck! 

1st Place winner (highest bid).......................264 assorted flys. Proceeds to MS website
2nd Place(consolation).............1 doz. drys in Orvis case donated by GunnerDonn: Free
3rd Place(consolation)..............1 doz. dry's donated by GunnerDonn: Free
4th Place(consolation)..............1 doz assorted flys: Free
5th place(consolation)..............1 doz wets: Free
6th place(consolation)..............3 furled leaders: Kevlar, Flurocarbon, and thread Donated by myself.: Free

Whomsoever the winner might be will send a physical check to me in the amount of the winning bid. The check will be made out to Greatlakesoutdoors.com LLC. I will in turn forward the check to Steve, release and ship the fly's to the winners.

Have Fun!



TODDFATHER



__________________
Sometimes while sleeping, I set the hook so hard I wake myself up!..................... It's going to get scary if I ever get one on!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Todd:

Just a quick question. Will the bid amounts be shown or are they secret bids like Ebay?

John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Just post your bids John, There wouldn't be any practical way to acomplish hidden bids! Plain sight for everyone to see! bid away, but not till Friday! I'd suggest someone start the bidding at a penny and let it progress from there! 



Toddfather


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

If Joe bids 2 cents and Bob bids 4 cents, does Bob send you the check and Joe sends nothing but still gets the consolation prize?


----------

